# why so expensive 1911



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

why is the 1911 style so expensive?

for that price i could buy 2 hanguns.
a glock
an XD
or
a ruger SA
just for example just to name a few


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

hideit said:


> why is the 1911 style so expensive?


They heard you were coming.

STI Spartan < $600 @ Dawson Precision










Better than Colt Series 80, Para, SIG, Taurus, Kimber, S&W -> No firing pin block!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I got a few of my 1911's at 600 or under. my first one.a Springfield i got new at 350.00, lol..That was a while back though. If you look around you can get a nice 1911 and not spend your life savnigs. :smt023


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

RIA Tactical. $425. 1200 rds fmj and various jhps w/o first bobble. Better trigger than my Colt 1991 Commander.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Three words:

Marketing, Demand, Ego


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

hideit said:


> why is the 1911 style so expensive?
> 
> for that price i could buy 2 hanguns.
> a glock
> ...


Feel, balance, accuracy, reliability, trigger...That's why a quality 1911 is so expensive. My Kimber was $800 and yes, that's the same price as two of my Xd 9SC's, but ask me which one I trust my family to, which one I like to shoot better, which one out shoots me, it's the Kimber. I'm now in the market for a 1911 for CC. By your initial question, I will assume you've not shot a quality 1911. When you do, you'll be itching to pay that premium price. The same question would apply to other high end semi autos like Sig and H&K. For the same reasons that I list, these guns are priced at a $200 - $300 premium to XD's, Rugers and Glocks. Read a lot on this forum and you'll see guys touting their high quality semi autos and 1911's vowing to never give them up, the others have a tendency to be bought, admired, shot, used and either sold or moved to the back of the safe..


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

DEMAND<DEMAND , mabe if some of us would back off on the 1911 the companies would lower the price, i know they say the steel/parts come high sounds like the gas people crying, guess we will have to suck it up the next time we see a new 1911 that we cannot live without. so goes the 1911.and my monies.


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

There are several guns out there that are of equal quality, and will out shoot most 1911's and cost half the price. I truely believe it is as JeffWard said, "Marketing, Demand, and Ego." Of course the nostalgia factor of owning the gun type that remained in military service without a major design change for over 70 years, has a lot to do with it. It is copied by more companies than any other, and is reliable in all forms. But as for me personally, I don't care for a single action only auto. I would love to have one for the reasons stated above.


----------



## MikeTz (Dec 30, 2007)

I have small hands and the single stack 1911 government model fits my hand well, has good balance and is very accurate.

The really expensive 1911s are usually made by small custom houses by hand. They are not mass produced and require a lot of touch labor to produce the fit and finish so many folks like and that drives the price up. I never thought I would spend more than $1000 for a pistol but a friend let me borrow a Les Baer and I was hooked. It felt perfect in my hand and was the most accurate gun I have ever shot.

I have also shot Nighthawk, Wilson Combat, Ed Brown, and Dan Wesson guns and have yet to find one that shoots more accurately than the Baer. I have also shot S&W, SIG, Colt, and SA and although they were all good guns, none was as consistently accurate as the Baer for me. Is it worth the extra money? Each one of us must make that decision.

I also have a SIG 220 and it is a very good pistol in all repects but the 1911 just seems to go to the range more than anything else. Just my personal taste I guess.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The 1911 is more labor-intensive to build than modern designs, since it was designed well before modern production methods were developed.


----------



## ttomp (Jan 28, 2008)

they are not that expensive , about the same as an H&K


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

If you stop looking at Nighthawk Custom, les Baer, Ed Brown, and Wilson Combat then you will see that they aren't all expensive.


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

I have a Taurus PT1911 and it is awesome, I know there have been some issues with the ambi saftey according to a recent poll on another gun forum less than 5% of people had a problem which isn't bad, and it is an easy fix. And right now they have a promotion going on $75 off new guns


----------



## Thallas (Sep 23, 2008)

B Brazier said:


> right now they have a promotion going on $75 off new guns


I was on their site and seen the $75 rebate, I think its a nice bonus after looking at some a few weeks back at a small gun dealer. I think I might just have to go take a closer look at my next addition to my collection.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

I am not a Taurus fan. I'll go so far as to say that their 1911 is junk.

If it were me, I'd spend more and get a better gun. Springfield, Colt, Dan Wesson, Smith & Wesson all offer models under $1000 that are far far better than anything from taurus.

That's my opinion.


----------



## KCabbage (Jun 4, 2008)

The RIA, Springfield, and Kahr 1911's aren't too expensive. Last time I checked you could get one for under $500. The RIA is probably your cheapest bet plus I've heard nothing but good things about them.
Expensive is Wilson and Nighthawk


----------



## curmudgeon8 (Oct 14, 2008)

This old saying pretty much sums it up:
GLOCK ........... when you can't afford the very best. (j/k)


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Dredd said:


> I am not a Taurus fan. I'll go so far as to say that their 1911 is junk.
> 
> If it were me, I'd spend more and get a better gun. Springfield, Colt, Dan Wesson, Smith & Wesson all offer models under $1000 that are far far better than anything from taurus.
> 
> That's my opinion.


I have one and it has performed well beyond my expectations. at 50 yards it shoots as well as any I have ever owned. I wasn't a Taurus fan to begin with and still am not. But I'll call a spade a spade. They mad ea good gun when they made their 1911.


----------



## sig229 (Nov 22, 2008)

This is my first post on this forum. That said
"I am not a Taurus fan. I'll go so far as to say that their 1911 is junk."

I too would have to disagree. I just returned from the range with a new Tarus 1911. ( yes I did get a $75 dollar rebate)

Several of us have read very good reports about the Tarus. Three of us all went out to look and purchased the Tarus 1911. I also own several other 1911 and have shot many. After a day at the range this 1911 is not only very accurate for a boxstock gun, but I had zero issues ( feed, jam, etc) with four different type of ammo. The same cannot be said of my Gold Cup!! Another friend that also has quite a few custom 1911 including a Wilson and Brown, thought the the Tarus was just as accurate as either of his other guns. Trigger feel and pull is slightly greater than the custom guns we shot. But that is to be expected. Overall for a "range" gun to shoot the quality is fine. It certainly is not junk. I have looked at several other Tarus guns that I would not buy! But their 1911 is not one of them.


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

Dredd said:


> I am not a Taurus fan. I'll go so far as to say that their 1911 is junk.
> 
> If it were me, I'd spend more and get a better gun. Springfield, Colt, Dan Wesson, Smith & Wesson all offer models under $1000 that are far far better than anything from taurus.
> 
> That's my opinion.


Have you ever used a Taurus 1911, they make a great 1911, super accurate, I have never had a problem with mine, and the only problem I have ever heard of was the ambi saftey came loose on a few, but that is an easy fix.


----------

